# How to reset MKI Odometer?



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

*How to reset MKI Odometer*

[*******]NOTE: I called my DMV and this is not illegal - at least in the state of Idaho. Call your DMV before attempting this OR have me do it for you :wink:[/size]
MKI Square Diesel Odometer out of my 81 Rabbit.
Before starting, try to make note of where the needle is in relation to the tiny slit in the brass piece it's attached to, I think they're supposed to line up - I have no idea if this is necessary, but when I finished resetting mine, I felt like I SHOULD have done it. I didn't get a good picture of this but you can see the slit in the second picture.
pull the needle off, stright out, do not bend!








if the brass gear part doesn't come off w/ the needle (as mine didn't), pull that off too








unscrew the 2 screws holding the face plate on, remove face plate








this part is the tricky part so I couldn't stop and take pix, but here are the steps of what I did. My yellow gear was broken/gone but you'll have to remove that gear if you can without breaking it.
#1) bend the yellow gear side of the odo shaft so it'll slide through hole
#2) push/pull the odo shaft out the opposite end of the yellow gear
#3) stop when the shaft clears the first hole and the tumblers are all still on the shaft
#4) Lift the shaft/tumblers up away from the odo #'s and set them all at zero - this will take several tries to get just right.








put shaft back into place part way...








you'll want to check to make sure the 0's line up correctly w/ the faceplate held in place temporarily. If they do then push that shaft back through and bend back into place. It takes some working and reworking to get tumblers back into place and have all the zeros line up perfectly.








put the needle assembly back on, the brass half washer goes between the black cap and the actual needle - otherwise it doesn't sit right.
FINISHED!








PM me if you want to have me do this for you, though it's up to you to find out if it's legal in your state.


_Modified by 79rabbit4dr at 7:29 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (79rabbit4dr)*

Don't forget to field test it with a GPS to see whether you got the needle in the correct place. 
Also note that the red plastic gear on the right side of the tenths place tends to crack often, and the metal gear next to the tenths wheel tends to become detached from the main shaft over time causing the mileage not to accumulate properly. Although this usually manifests itself in an odometer that works when it is cold out, but not in the warmer months. 
In Florida, the DMV keeps track of defective odometers on the vehicle title. My Corrado is listed as "Odometer inaccurate" on the face of the vehicle title, warning prospective purchasers.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (where_2)*

bah in NY the title says
Odometer Reading : EXEMPT
VEHICLE OVER 10 YEARS OLD


----------



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_Don't forget to field test it with a GPS to see whether you got the needle in the correct place.

I test it w/ an electric drill and a square bit before and after... about as accurate as a GPS - at least in the eyes of a cop, I asked








A cop lives down the road and loves to put out his mobile speed tester and that's what I used on mine to confirm my drill test. He can't fault me for using HIS speed tester


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (79rabbit4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79rabbit4dr* »_I test it w/ an electric drill and a square bit before and after... about as accurate as a GPS - at least in the eyes of a cop, I asked










I never considered that method. I know on the old round Mk1 VDO speedometers there was usually a white hash mark near the rim of the dial that the needle would point to when you gently lifted the tip of the needle over the peg. (I don't see that on the square VDO you worked on) That was what we always advised folks to point the needle toward as a "baseline". From there, you had to refine it slightly. My best tool for refining the setting was my Garmin GPS. The drill method is interesting. We never came up with that concept back in 1995 when the VW Techie FAQ was being compiled from rec.autos.vw. The portable speed sign trailers didn't exist in 1995, and I didn't always have access to the radar gun we had at school...








Nice update to the old method, using the drill as a "constant" speed device. I'll have to remember that if I have to disassemble my Corrado speedo/odo ever again.


----------



## JandJvdubs (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (where_2)*

drill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (JandJvdubs)*

Pardon my ignorance, but what 'speed' of drill. Is this just to see that the needle moves, or do you use a set speed of drill motor and calculate what the displayed value should be based on gear ratio and tire size?
Or am I way over-thinking this?


----------



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Or am I way over-thinking this?

Yes. 
I just see where the drill tops out on the speedo before and after to make sure the needle is in the right spot on the shaft, I think mine topped out at about 35mph. Beats me what the drill rpm was, thought i'm sure you could figure it out if you knew the ratio of rpm of the speedo cable to mph was, but it would probably be easier to check drill specs.










_Modified by 79rabbit4dr at 6:35 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: How to reset MKI Odometer (79rabbit4dr)*

Good deal, I for some reason was thinking that this was some sort of calibration


----------

